# A Brief History of CGI in Films



## MA-Caver (Feb 17, 2011)

I found this mini-doc to be very interesting but not quite informative enough. Still a fun watch... so enjoy... and discuss if you have thoughts. 

http://vimeo.com/14437767

Watching this made me wonder what is next? Already they have CGI characters interacting with live action so how to push THAT envelope?


----------

